# No one lives in heaven (Rollenspiel)



## HugoAndreas (9. April 2020)

Beim deutschen Computerspielpreis nimmt in den Kategorien Publikumspreis und Sonderpreis der Jury ein interessantes neues Rollenspiel teil. In No one lives in heaven wurden die NPCs über Jahre allein gelassen und du als Spieler bist der erste Mensch, der nun wieder auf sie trifft. In der 40 stündigen Kampagne muss man dann seine Menschlichkeit unter Beweis stellen. Es scheint alles mit einem humoristischen Anstrich versehen zu sein. Außerdem bekommt man beim Kauf des Spiels ein Gratis-Buch über Humor mit dazu und das deutsche Voice Over wurde mit der deutschen Stimme von Samuel L Jackson erstellt (der ja auch Quak der Bruchpilot ist und somit immer ein bisschen lustig rüberkommt).

Was haltet ihr von dem Projekt? Meiner Meinung nach ist das eine interessante Prämisse, die bisher viel zu wenig in Videospielen umgesetzt wurde.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hOO2zwMAXA


----------

